# Dell Inspiron 8000 und speedfreq

## baka

Hi!

Also, ich hab mal versucht speedfreq auf meinem Dell Inspiron 8000 zum Laufen zu bringen. Es steckt ein Intel Mobile Pentium III Speedstep drin. Ich hab auch speedstep-ich in den Kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3) kompiliert. Nun, kommt aber folgende Meldung beim Starten von speedfreq:

```
# /etc/init.d/speedfreq start

 * Starting speedfreq...

/usr/sbin/speedfreqd: cannot find cpufreq under /sys
```

----------

## Romses

Hallo

Hast di überhaupt ein /sys verzeichnis?

AFAIK muss man das im Kernel aktivieren...

Gruß Romses

----------

## baka

ja hab ich. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ existiert auch. nur keine weiteren ordner bzw. dateien, die speedfreq braucht.

----------

## Romses

Poste doch mal die relevanten Abschnitte deiner Kernelconfig

----------

## baka

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # CPU Frequency scaling
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## baka

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml wrote:*   

> Q: My laptop supports frequency scaling, but /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ is empty.
> 
> A: Look for ACPI related error messages with dmesg | grep ACPI. Try to update the BIOS, especially if a broken DSDT is reported. You can also try to fix it yourself (which is beyond the scope of this guide).

 

hier ist meine Ausgabe von dmesg | grep DSDT

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

 

dmesg | grep ACPI gibt auch keine fehlermeldungen aus

ich habe auch den aktuellsten BIOS von meinem Inspiron 8000 (A23)

----------

## toralf

Habe Dell Inspiron 8600, speedfreq läuft super auch schon unter kernel 2.6.8, empfehle aber 2.6.9 da ist ein acpi bug weniger.

Hier meine kernel.config:

```

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

```

und

```

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

```

----------

## brodo

bitte ein komplettes "dmesg" und "lspci" posten, danke.

----------

## meyerm

Und vielleicht mal auf ganz bloed auf ACPI verzichten. Das Zeugs hat mir schon so oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht... Ich nehme auf DELL Rechnern nur noch APM her und damit laesst er sich sogar mit X schlafenlegen - die CPU_FREQ Sache funktioniert auch sehr gut.

----------

